# HELLO EVERYONE



## lester_palifka (Sep 30, 2006)

My name is Lester Palifka. I have been interested in planes from WWII since I was a boy. I'm 56 years old I am a design drafts. iwas a member of the New England Air Museum when it was known as CAHA ( CONNECTICUT AIRINAUTICAL HISTORICAL ASSOCIATION) I was involved withthe restoration of the 4fu-1d on display there. Also did work on the B-17 that we had but was distroyed in the tornadoe in 1978. i just recently discovered the a man had bought the wreck and spent 15 years restoring it to flying condidtion. i had the pleasure of going for a ride in it when it was at Brainard field in Hartford last month. the new name of it is the "liberty Bell" anyway i lok forward to "meeting" and talking with you all in the futrue..


Lester


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 30, 2006)

Welcome Lester!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 5, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Hunter368 (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome from the home of the B-17.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

